# My rant.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

On the 9th of Oct. we were doing one of our medicateing trips on the bees.
We have 12 out yards Most all of them are at places where the people are good hard working people and respect other peoples property.
We got this out yard we call the christmass tree farm as that is what Paul has going to suplment his fixed income. He is the across the road neighbour of a close friend of mine.

At the christmas tree farm we have 12 colonies in the front and 12 in back. Last year a deer hunter built a tower blind about 20 feet from the colonies in the back but a couple rows of trees kept it from the hives. NO BIG DEAL over that. 
I drive in on the 9th and see a deer blind less than 3 feet from our front group of colonies. I needed to make 3 mouse guards and make and install some flashing to close off the screen bottom boards. While I'm doing that the deer hunter drives up on his ATV and askes if the blind is OK there. 
I went off on him and told him it was fine as I had already decided to drop in at the house and tell Paul I was going to move those 12 colonies ASAP and would get the other 12 out come spring when they were lighter. 
I also told the deer hunter What I thought of Sotheren Michigan deer hunters and none of it is good. Bunch of fence cutting tresspassing voliators way I see it.

Why on earth would you want a deer blind so close to honey bee hives any way.
He didn't want me to stop at the house so said he will move the blind away from the hives. the next friday round two of the treatments. the blind is still there. The property owner Paul drives up and askes how the bees are doing and what I thought of the blind by the front group of hives. I told him that I was going to remove those 12 colonies as soon as I could and the rest were coming out in the spring sohis deer hunters could have the place to them selves.
He said that he would move the blind his self if the hunter didn't.

Round 3 of the meds went on the following Friday the 23d of Oct. the blind was still there so the plan was to come back on monday and move out bees out.

Well My father in law took real sick on the 25th went in the hospital on the 30th, in ICU and passed away on the 3d.
We went to the bee yard on the 9th and the blind had been placed on a gravity wagon and is now sitting 5 feet in front of all the colonies of bees.

I can't get to them today as family legal matters are going to keep us busy all day. So that leaves the 14 or tomorrow to move them. It isn't going to be easy as at this time of year they weigh about 120 pounds each and that damm wagon is in front of them so we will have to carry them around it. Deer season Opens on the 15th. Hope there isn't any bait piles as You can't bait in Lower Mi.

:******: Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is pictures of how close the blind is to or our hives.



















Most are gone when I thought to take the picture but were by the ladder.

I moved them the early morning of the 14th.

 Al


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i would have hooked up to that trailer and moved it just a little bit so you could get to your stuff eaiser. I have found that if you screw the windows shut that makes for some fun.


----------

